# my eye...



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

So I've now twice had the red hot lit tip of a cigarette fly off in the wind, hit me in the left eye (both times) as I was blinking and get caught under my eyelid for a second.

It really sucks.

Still can't see properly...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

holy crap pablo! D:

If it doesnt get better you get yer butt to the docs. 

I am way too used to cigarette burns and i dont even smoke.. >.> Doesnt matter where i am in the car lol


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Sounds like someone is trying to tell you to quit!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

MacFish said:


> Sounds like someone is trying to tell you to quit!


Or you need a big pair of goggles!  J/K hope your eye is feeling better.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Pablo, when you're driving, you've got to keep your head in the car.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Next time we'll open the sunroof


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

both times were in open air... first time was on a bike, this time was walking


----------

